# Aquascaping, finally done!!!



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

well after my 3rd attempt at aquascaping and changing decors,
I am finally done and very pleased with the result.

Aquascaping is NOT as easy as it looks. 
most of newbies (like myself) will start with the lfs gravels, plastic decorations,
plastic plants and so on. 
It had taken me 6 months to have the tank looking like this.
I hope you peeps like it and let me know if it could use some improvements.

enjoy!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great. I like your boulders - they are eye catching.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Russ.
i have 2 more pcs of rocks but i really couldnt put anymore in there.
i didnt want to overcrowd the tank.
i was at the yard for a good 30minutes picking and stacking rocks.
the guy over there was nice enough again to give them for free.
the one on the 3rd pic on the foreground really looks great and couldnt go anywhere
else but there. plus theres still plenty of room behind it.


----------



## Williamleigh (Aug 20, 2009)

Took ya 6 months and still looks $#!% 
haha just kidding wish I had a tank for frontosa how does the parrot go in that tank
nice tank btw


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

The tank looks really good, I'd lose the parrot though (just my opinion)


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

the parrot is my 6 yr old son favourite fish.
he wont let me sell it. he said he will be very upset 
if i sell him. so he stays.


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> the parrot is my 6 yr old son favourite fish.
> he wont let me sell it. he said he will be very upset
> if i sell him. so he stays.


Having three kids myself, I can totally understand that. I have a really stroppy Convict that my daughter won't let me sell. I have just shown my Son (16) who is Frontosa mad, he loves the look of your tank and is very jealous.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! That looks really nice. In fact, that has inspired me to do my 125G front tank like that. What kind of rock is that?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks.


> he loves the look of your tank and is very jealous.


you guys can always try to re-create this look in your tank.
aquascaping isnt as easy as it looks.



> Wow! That looks really nice. In fact, that has inspired me to do my 125G front tank like that. What kind of rock is that?


im not sure what kind of rocks these are. they may be some type of limestones because
they were beside a big pile of chocolate limestones.
feel free to copy it anyway you like. as a matter of fact, i got inspired by a lot
of tanks at cyphos.com. there are few tanks there that are very clean, few big rocks 
at the corners, some in the middle and still plenty of open space for the fronts to swim.

you guys should see how this tank use to look like, CHAOS.


----------



## TangTango (Dec 11, 2009)

I really like the way ya tank looks.
Those big rocks look really good in there.
I used to know a place where I could get some rocks similar to those
but I can't remember where.


----------



## chelsie12 (Jan 27, 2008)

tank looks beautiful, do they have hiding places, like caves?? I have lots of hiding place in my tank, so the frontasa's don't swim much, thye hide..........should I use only rocks in a front's tank??


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i try not to put caves in my frontosa tank.
with not that much place to hide, they are always out and about.
i tend to enjoy them more when they're swimming instead of hiding in their caves.

i also replaced the burundis with 8 mpimbwes.
now its only a species tank and they are breeding like crazy.
sold 50+**** last month and now i have another 100+ wigglers.

heres a new pic. i also remove the big boulder on the left. this way, the male has 2 spots to spawn with the females.


----------



## chelsie12 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks for the tips, I will try that next time I do my water change, beautiful tank!!!!


----------

